# Dog walking and pet care in Surrey



## spencersbuddies (Sep 2, 2012)

Spencer's Buddies is a dog walking and pet care service operating in Surrey. My walks are varied to suit the doggy clients, depending on their age, ability and energy levels. I'm an ex vet nurse with over 10 year's experience working with all types of domestic animals, including horses, donkeys and farm animals. I also provide; sitting, boarding, training & socialisation, day care, call-ins and feeding. I'm fully insured, CRB checked and can provide excellent references from my current clients. Email [email protected] or call 07989 397812. Alternatively, have a look at my website Spencer's Buddies


----------

